# How live and work in Canada as a skilled worker



## getmeout_plz (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello,

since my childhood i dream to live in Canada and be a good Canadian citizen, and i was always Patient till i finished my study.

Now I'm a higher technician in telecommunication and I have four years experience in GSM network installation and project manager assistant, 
and i look forward to live and work in Canada as a skilled worker.

but honestly after searching and reading on many sites i found myself completely lost about which one come first; the work permit, the employee work offer, or the permanent visa??

and also there are many types of work permit and i can't find which one include my domain.

So please i really need your help to show me what is the short and the useful way to go there.

getmeout_plz


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You will need to find work with a firm willing to sponsor you. It will be a very difficult thing for you to do.


----------

